# Outside the Box > Philosophy and Debate >  >  Meltdown at Victoria Secret

## sunrise

I understand the perspective of the recorder of the video, but at the same time, I think that girl reacted that way due to severe mental issues.

----------


## Lucid

Yeah it's sad to see anyone melt down like that.

Damn Victoria Secret is supposed to be happy sexy time.

----------


## Cuchculan

Probably also is fully aware it will be made public. Everybody will see the video. Why else do people record things these days?

----------


## Otherside

Does seem to be a lot of people who record stuff like this - for the five minutes of YouTube fame if they go viral. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------

